# Verschätzt oder gelogen? Diese Entwickler-Versprechen wurden nie gehalten



## Gast1669461003 (18. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Verschätzt oder gelogen? Diese Entwickler-Versprechen wurden nie gehalten* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Verschätzt oder gelogen? Diese Entwickler-Versprechen wurden nie gehalten


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2014)

> "Alle Versionen sehen gleich aus" - Nein, tun sie in vielen Fällen keineswegs. Ein bekanntes Beispiel ist Final Fantasy XIII. Auf der PS3 sah das Rollenspiel dank Bluray-Kapazitäten deutlich besser auf. Höher aufgelöste Texturen sei dank. An dem Versprechen will Square weiterhin festhalten und veröffentlicht die PC-Version mit einer maximalen Auflösung von 720p


Die PC-Version sieht ja genauso aus, wie die PS4-Version.  Insofern wurde da nicht gelogen.  

Wie wäre es noch mit (erneut) Skyrim? Vor Releae wurde DX11 versprochen. Daraus wurde aber nichts. Die Entwickler ruderten zurück. Der Grund: "Alle Spieler sollen das selbe Erlebnis erfahren".


----------



## Wut-Gamer (18. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Der Grund: "Alle Spieler sollen das selbe Erlebnis erfahren".



Die Ausreden sind dann oft noch dreister als die falschen Versprechen. Aber solange Spiele blind vorbestellt werden, wird sich an der Praxis nichts ändern.


----------



## meekee7 (18. Oktober 2014)

Laut Wikipedia soll man für Trespasser große Pläne gehabt und unglaubliche Versprechen gemacht haben. Technologisch wäre das Spiel seiner Zeit in den Bereichen KI, Physik und Open-World ein oder zwei Generationen voraus gewesen. 
Leider gab es dann erhebliche technische Schwierigkeiten und in den meisten Bereichen musste deutlich zurückgerudert werden. Das Gesamtergebnis soll fehleranfällig und insgesamt eher mau gewesen sein.
Mit dem was übrig blieb war Trespasser trotzdem in manchen Bereichen ein Meilenstein, insbesondere in der Physik (in 3D-Spielen) .Ein Meilenstein, welcher zeigte dass in diesen Bereichen noch viel viel Grundlagenforschung nötig war.


----------



## shippy74 (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich denke auch das große Problem sind die Vorbesteller, der Entwickler erzählt irgendwelchen Müll von dem er weiß das es die Kunden hören wollen und die schalten das Hirn ab und bestellen dann auch gleich.
Würde hier jeder eine Gesunde Skepsis an den Tag legen und mal warten bis das Teil auf dem Markt ist wäre das sicher für jeden Spieler etwas gutes. Dann wären nämlich leere oder dumme Versprechen Sinnlos und man müsste sich wieder mehr um das Spiel an sich bemühen wie um das Marketing.
Ich mach das schon seid gut 6 Jahren so das ich vor dem ersten Patch überhaupt kein Spiel mehr kaufe. Bis dahin gibts genug Infos ,Videos und was weiß ich alles und man kauft nicht mehr die Katze im Sack.
Aber das wird sich nicht mehr ändern, bei zu vielen sitz das Geld noch zu locker, die werfen dann lieber das Spiel nach 2 Stunden in die Tonne ,statt mal ne Zeitlang zu warten und dann zu kaufen. Sah man ja an Sim City und Co.

Und Verzicht ist das ja auch nicht, man kauft halt später wenn es genug Infos gibt ob das Versprochene auch wirklich im Spiel drin ist.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das große Problem sind die Vorbesteller, der Entwickler erzählt irgendwelchen Müll von dem er weiß das es die Kunden hören wollen und die schalten das Hirn ab und bestellen dann auch gleich.
> Würde hier jeder eine Gesunde Skepsis an den Tag legen und mal warten bis das Teil auf dem Markt ist wäre das sicher für jeden Spieler etwas gutes. Dann wären nämlich leere oder dumme Versprechen Sinnlos und man müsste sich wieder mehr um das Spiel an sich bemühen wie um das Marketing.
> Ich mach das schon seid gut 6 Jahren so das ich vor dem ersten Patch überhaupt kein Spiel mehr kaufe. Bis dahin gibts genug Infos ,Videos und was weiß ich alles und man kauft nicht mehr die Katze im Sack.
> Aber das wird sich nicht mehr ändern, bei zu vielen sitz das Geld noch zu locker, die werfen dann lieber das Spiel nach 2 Stunden in die Tonne ,statt mal ne Zeitlang zu warten und dann zu kaufen. Sah man ja an Sim City und Co.
> ...



Sehe ich fast genauso.

Im stillen lach ich mich immer schief, wenn da ein neuer Titel angekündigt wird, und sofort sind die ersten da mit Ihrem, ist vorbestellt.....ich lach mir da echt immer einen ab.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2014)

Was ist denn gelogen mit "Wir haben nichts anzukündigen ? Die Entscheidung liegt doch immer beim Publisher ob er einen Wert in der Ankündigung sieht. Da ist mir ein ruhiger lieber als einer der eine Ankündigung macht, daß er etwas ankündigen will. Das ist für mich keine Lüge.

Klar bei GTA ist es stellenweise schon ärgerlich gewesen. Auch die Ruhe um HL3 (sollte es denn in Arbeit sein) ist sicher für den einen oder anderen nicht nachvollziehbar. Das ist mir aber alles noch lieber als so vollmundige Ankündigungen wie "Mit Destiny seit ihr 15 Jahre lang beschäftigt" oder "The Division wird Euch ewig bei der Stange halten".

Lügen sind bei mir Dinge wie von EA (Sim City funktioniert offline nicht). Oder bei Spielen wie Watch Dogs (es gibt keinen Grafik-Downgrade).


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Lügen sind bei mir Dinge wie von EA (Sim City funktioniert offline nicht). Oder bei Spielen wie Watch Dogs (es gibt keinen Grafik-Downgrade).



Den Gefällt mir, gab es ganau dafür.
Das ist nicht nur gelogen, sondern tiefste verarsche. Voll zustimm.


----------



## Wynn (18. Oktober 2014)

Ubisoft/EA/usw

"Niemand hat die Absicht, eine 30 fps Mauer zu bauen"


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ubisoft/EA/usw
> 
> "Niemand hat die Absicht, eine 30 fps Mauer zu bauen"



DER Spruch ist ja mal HAMMER.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das große Problem sind die Vorbesteller, der Entwickler erzählt irgendwelchen Müll von dem er weiß das es die Kunden hören wollen und die schalten das Hirn ab und bestellen dann auch gleich.
> Würde hier jeder eine Gesunde Skepsis an den Tag legen und mal warten bis das Teil auf dem Markt ist wäre das sicher für jeden Spieler etwas gutes. Dann wären nämlich leere oder dumme Versprechen Sinnlos und man müsste sich wieder mehr um das Spiel an sich bemühen wie um das Marketing.
> Ich mach das schon seid gut 6 Jahren so das ich vor dem ersten Patch überhaupt kein Spiel mehr kaufe. Bis dahin gibts genug Infos ,Videos und was weiß ich alles und man kauft nicht mehr die Katze im Sack.
> Aber das wird sich nicht mehr ändern, bei zu vielen sitz das Geld noch zu locker, die werfen dann lieber das Spiel nach 2 Stunden in die Tonne ,statt mal ne Zeitlang zu warten und dann zu kaufen. Sah man ja an Sim City und Co.
> ...



Ob das wirklich für alle Seiten was gutes hätte, wenn es keine Vorbesteller mehr gäbe und jedes Spiel erst zig Wochen nach Release ordentliche Zahlen abwirft, weil ausnahmslos jeder erst wartet? Ich spekuliere eher darauf, dass es noch schlimmer werden könnte. DLCs und bla bla bla könnten noch mehr werden, um den Umsatz zu halten usw. Oder es bricht zusammen. Budget muss klein gehalten werden. Es gibt kein großes Marketing mehr und eigentlich gute Spiele gehen daher in der Versenkung unter. Studios müssen geschlossen werden usw. usw. 

Natürlich kann es auch besser werden. Aber das ist alles nur, wie gesagt, reine Spekulation.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich für alle Seiten was gutes hätte, wenn es keine Vorbesteller mehr gäbe und jedes Spiel erst zig Wochen nach Release ordentliche Zahlen abwirft, weil ausnahmslos jeder erst wartet? Ich spekuliere eher darauf, dass es noch schlimmer werden könnte. DLCs und bla bla bla könnten noch mehr werden, um den Umsatz zu halten usw. Oder es bricht zusammen. Budget muss klein gehalten werden. Es gibt kein großes Marketing mehr und eigentlich gute Spiele gehen daher in der Versenkung unter. Studios müssen geschlossen werden usw. usw.
> 
> Natürlich kann es auch besser werden. Aber das ist alles nur, wie gesagt, reine Spekulation.



Darauf ist nur zu sagen. Reines Marketing auf die heutige Gesellschaft bezogen.


----------



## shippy74 (18. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich spekuliere eher darauf, dass es noch schlimmer werden könnte. DLCs und bla bla bla könnten noch mehr werden, um den Umsatz zu halten usw. Oder es bricht zusammen



Das hört sich für mich fast so an wie wenn das gut wäre wenn man Kunden was falsches erzählt und sie auf die Nase fallen nur damit der Firmen Gewinn Stimmt und nicht noch mehr DLC kommen.  Ich nehm aber nicht an das du das so gemeint hast.

Da nützen aber DLC nichts wenn die Kunden ein Spiel nicht kaufen weil eben nicht das drin ist was angekündigt wurde. Untergehen tun nur die Betrüger, Hersteller die ihre Versprechen halten haben da sicher nix zu befürchten. Ich denke das da auch die Qualität noch besser werden könnte. Was gibt es denn Heute wenn du Vorbestellst, bei den meisten einen Bonus und warum? Weil man die Leute lockt das Spiel schon vorher zu kaufen bevor man überhaupt weiß was drin ist und wie die Qualität ist. Wenn sie es verbockt haben ,haben sie auf jeden Fall das Geld und der Kunde das Nachsehen. War doch bei so einem Alien Spiel der Fall ,wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
In dieses Schema passen auch gut Tests die extra zurück gehalten werden oder die nicht vor dem Release veröffentlicht werden dürfen, eben alles ein Mittel zum Zweck den eigenen Mist zu vertuschen.

Ich kann ja nur für mich Sprechen,aber seid ich nix mehr Vorbestelle hab ich nur noch Spiele die Funktionieren und die mir auch wirklich gefallen, zu jedem Spiel das ich hab ,hab ich mir vorher Videos und Testberichte angesehen. Ein Böses erwachen gab es da eben nicht mehr. Und warum muss ein Spiel in der ersten Woche alle Einnahmen generieren? Das kann es auch in den ersten 3 Monate. 5 Mio verkaufte Exemplare in 3 Monaten sind so gut wie 5 Mio in der ersten Woche, ich sehe da keinen Unterschied, außer das der Hersteller etwas am Schwitzen ist,was aber nicht mein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2014)

Nöö. Aber es gehört imho auch die Gesetzgebung überarbeitet, die dem digitalen Zeitalter hemmungslos hinterher hinkt. Wenn man wie bei anderen Waren die Spiele zurückgeben könnte, die qualitativ/umfangseitig nicht das halten, was versprochen wurde, könnte die Probleme beseitigen.

Jedoch ist mir auch klar, das die Lage bei Software durchaus "diffus" ist. Wenn ein Staubsauger nicht funktioniert ist das eindeutig. Bei Software ist das wiederum eine andere Sache.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. Oktober 2014)

Im speziellen bei GTA Online flalen mir die immernoch fehlenden Raubzüge ein


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Das hört sich für mich fast so an wie wenn das gut wäre wenn man Kunden was falsches erzählt und sie auf die Nase fallen nur damit der Firmen Gewinn Stimmt und nicht noch mehr DLC kommen.  Ich nehm aber nicht an das du das so gemeint hast.


So habe ich das natürlich nicht gemeint, korrekt. 



shippy74 schrieb:


> Da nützen aber DLC nichts wenn die Kunden ein Spiel nicht kaufen weil eben nicht das drin ist was angekündigt wurde. Untergehen tun nur die Betrüger, Hersteller die ihre Versprechen halten haben da sicher nix zu befürchten. Ich denke das da auch die Qualität noch besser werden könnte. Was gibt es denn Heute wenn du Vorbestellst, bei den meisten einen Bonus und warum? Weil man die Leute lockt das Spiel schon vorher zu kaufen bevor man überhaupt weiß was drin ist und wie die Qualität ist. Wenn sie es verbockt haben ,haben sie auf jeden Fall das Geld und der Kunde das Nachsehen. War doch bei so einem Alien Spiel der Fall ,wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
> In dieses Schema passen auch gut Tests die extra zurück gehalten werden oder die nicht vor dem Release veröffentlicht werden dürfen, eben alles ein Mittel zum Zweck den eigenen Mist zu vertuschen.
> 
> Ich kann ja nur für mich Sprechen,aber seid ich nix mehr Vorbestelle hab ich nur noch Spiele die Funktionieren und die mir auch wirklich gefallen, zu jedem Spiel das ich hab ,hab ich mir vorher Videos und Testberichte angesehen. Ein Böses erwachen gab es da eben nicht mehr. Und warum muss ein Spiel in der ersten Woche alle Einnahmen generieren? Das kann es auch in den ersten 3 Monate. 5 Mio verkaufte Exemplare in 3 Monaten sind so gut wie 5 Mio in der ersten Woche, ich sehe da keinen Unterschied, außer das der Hersteller etwas am Schwitzen ist,was aber nicht mein Problem sein sollte.



Wer betrügt denn? Sorry, aber zu sowas gehören immer zwei. Wer sich verarschen lässt, bzw. auf Werbung blind herein fällt, ist selbst Schuld. Mittlerweile sollten die meisten Gamer doch langsam mitbekommen haben, dass die Branche voll von "falschen Versprechungen" ist. Wer da noch auf "Das beste Spiel! Unendlich lange Spielzeit! Gigantische Grafik! Beste KI aller Zeiten!!!" rein fällt, ist selbst Schuld. Das Prinzip der Werbung ist nicht, den Kunden bewusst zu betrügen. Das Prinzip der Werbung ist, ein Produkt anzupreisen und da wird nunmal IMMER, egal in welcher Branche und Bereich, übertrieben. Und nichts anderes passiert nunmal auch in der Gamingbranche. Man lockt den Kunden durch Werbung. Punkt. Aus. 

Wenn dann aber solche Sachen wie bei Aliens: CM passieren, könnte man durchaus von Betrügereien sprechen. Denn das Hauptspiel entsprach in keinster Weise der geilen Vorschau, die zuvor gezeigt wurde. Weder optisch, noch spielerisch. Vermutlich nichtmal inhaltlich. Keine Ahnung. 

Ich habe in den letzten Jahren wenige Vorbestellungen getätigt. Sicher war nicht immer das dabei, was ich mir gewünscht habe. Aber es waren stets gute Spiele, die ich mehrmals durch gespielt habe. Letztlich muss es ja auch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich bestelle keine Spiele mehr vor, aber das ein oder andere werde ich mir in Zukunft trotzdem am Releasetag kaufen. Mit der Erwartung, ein gutes Spiel zu bekommen und keinen überkrassen Burner, der mir durch sein geiles Gameplay und Grafik das Gesicht schmilzt.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich bestelle dort vor, wo ich bislang gute bis sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe (Gearbox Borderlands, Ubisoft AC, Sid Meiers Civilisation). Oder wie im Beispiel Alien: Isolation wenn mich das Setting total reizt. Mir sind auch die Risiken dabei klar. Bei Early Access ist das ja auch nichts anderes. Oder noch krasser vielleicht bei Kickstarter- oder Crowdfunding-Projekten.

Die die ihr Geld z.B. in SC investieren hoffen auf einen neuen Gaming-Meilenstein. Aber garantieren kann den keiner.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich bestelle auch meist nur noch vor, wenn ich mir ganz sicher bin, dass das Spiel auch wirklich gut wird, wenn es vorher bei einer Aktion schon preislich reduziert ist (NBA 2k15 z.B. für 20 Euro statt 50) oder wenn es eine limitierte Special Edition gibt.
Gerade bei letzterem geht es ja leider nicht anders 
Ansonsten ist es natürlich eher sinnvoll zu warten.


----------



## staplerfahrer (18. Oktober 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ubisoft/EA/usw
> 
> "Niemand hat die Absicht, eine 30 fps Mauer zu bauen"


Bitte bring das als t-shirt oder Pulli raus!
Dein Weihnachtsgeschäft wird florieren!


----------



## Wynn (19. Oktober 2014)

staplerfahrer schrieb:


> Bitte bring das als t-shirt oder Pulli raus!
> Dein Weihnachtsgeschäft wird florieren!



Dafür gibts doch spread shirt ^^

Fix Ubisoft Logo via google bilder suche es plazieren + text und fertig ^^ 
nur kommerziell geht sowas nicht wegen rechte und lizenzen aber für den privaten gebrauch kann jeder sich das herstellen lassen 

In 2 Minuten gebastelt wenn man sich mehr Zeit nimmt sieht das hübscher aus ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DFR-Spike (19. Oktober 2014)

Den einzigen Einfluss, den man als gamer auf die Lügen der Publisher und Studios hat ist doch Boykott, und dazu ringen sich dann am Ende eh die wenigsten durch.
Die meissten Spiele werden doch heutzutage kurz vor release so stark gehyped, das jeder noch schnell vorbestellt oder direkt am release zuschlägt. Und nachher meckern Sie dann Alle.
Und in all dem Tumult spielt unsere Fachpresse eine auch nicht zu veschweigende Rolle.
Die meissten Magazine spielen dann nämlich den Wind zum Fähnchen der aufgebrachten community, obwohl sie ein paar wochen vorher noch alle nervös gemacht haben mit inhaltslosen "namedropping" Artikeln.
Ein wenig gesunde Skepsis sollte doch inzwischen bei den meissten Leuten vorhanden sein, um zumindest diesen hirnlosen Vorbestellwahn zu stoppen. Dann verzichte ich halt auf ein paar nutzlose skins und flache Nebenmissionen und warte lieber die Stimmen der community ab, bevor ich nochmal ins Klo greife und mich ärgere


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2014)

oh, mir fällt da noch eine ein, von den PR-Profis MS:
"Wir wollen den PC wieder stärken"

Und was ist passiert? 
Man hat die Aussage wiederholt, wow
Ne echt, die sollten echt wen anderes mit der PR beauftragen


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2014)

MS wird einen Teufel für den PC tun. Außer aller furz lang ein neues BS zu releasen. Sie wollen die XBONE unterstützen. Da werden die kaum der Konkurrenzplattform PC mit Spielen zu stark unter die Arme greifen. Im Gegenteil. Man macht Zeitdeals um noch ein Spiel wie Tomb Raider vorerst exklusiv für die XBONE zu haben. Wenn das PC-Unterstützung heißen soll weiß ich das auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:
			
		

> Sie wollen die XBONE unterstützen. Da werden die kaum der Konkurrenzplattform PC mit Spielen zu stark unter die Arme greifen.


der pc stellt, in sachem gaming, eigentlich keine konkurrenz zu den konsolen dar.


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der pc stellt, in sachem gaming, eigentlich keine konkurrenz zu den konsolen dar.



nja, in Sachen Gaming muss man schon sagen, der PC ist eher wie die Wii(U)
Ein Zusätzliches Spielegerät das mehr durch die Fähigkeit alles zu können punktet im Gegensatz zu First Party-Titeln
Aber mal schaun wie sich das mit SteamOS und Steamboxen ändert, auch wenn das nur HTPCs für Doofe sind


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der pc stellt, in sachem gaming, eigentlich keine konkurrenz zu den konsolen dar.




Wenn Tomb Raider parallel auch für den PC released würde, wäre es schon eine Konkurrenz. Da gibts keine Deuteleien. Oder ein Forza (was nie geschehen wird) oder ein Quantum Break (was mit etwas Glück wesentlich später für den PC kommt). Auch wenn sich das Zocken an der Konsole vom PC Gaming unterscheidet. Was die Spieleverkäufe angeht, würden diese auf der XBONE geringer ausfallen, wenn die anderen Plattformen das Game parallel bekämen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn Tomb Raider parallel auch für den PC released würde, wäre es schon eine Konkurrenz.



ein paralleler pc-release hätte keinerlei einfluss auf die verkaufszahlen der xbox-verision, ergo nein.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2014)

Das bezweifle ich aber extrem. Wenn ich beide Optionen zu Hause hätte und mich für das Spiel entscheiden würde, gewänne bei mir z.B. der PC. Selbst gegenüber der PS4.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich aber extrem.



ich nicht. ok, aber um präzise zu sein: es hätte keinen signifikaten einfluss. 
es geht bei solchen exklusiv-deals einzig und alleine darum der bzw den konlurrenz-konsole(n) zu schaden. 
der pc spielt hier keine rolle.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2014)

MS will den TR Markt vorerst für sich allein. Da wollen die natürlich auch die PS ausschalten.  Aber der PC stört die genauso. Wieso gibt es sonst keine parallele PC Fassung, wenn MS der PC nicht stört ? Das wäre doch dann sogar ein Zeichen, daß man deren PR-Geblubbere mal ansatzweise ernst nehmen kann.

Aber um durch die 100%ige Exklusivität die Kunden zu bewegen eine X-BOX zu kaufen stört auch der PC.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Wieso gibt es sonst keine parallele PC Fassung, wenn MS der PC nicht stört ?



sehr wahrscheinlich, weil sich crystal dynamics zunächst einzig und alleine auf die fertigstellung der xbone-fassung konzentrieren soll.


----------



## shippy74 (19. Oktober 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich aber extrem. Wenn ich beide Optionen zu Hause hätte und mich für das Spiel entscheiden würde, gewänne bei mir z.B. der PC. Selbst gegenüber der PS4.



Und bei mir würde die XBONE Version gewinnen, alles was nicht gerade Ego Shooter ist spielt sich auf Konsole doch mittlerweile genauso gut, mag etwas schlechter aussehen aber da legen jetzt viele nicht so großen wert drauf , zumal die meisten Leute  daheim KEINEN wirklichen Gaming PC stehen haben.
Ich hab zb. einen Athlon X2 mit 3000 Mhz dazu 4 GB Ram und ne normale GTX650 OHNE TI und da kann ich die bessere Grafik nicht wirklich ausnutzen.
Einfachere Handhabung, Kein DRM, Gebrauchtspiele und eben auf Controller Optimierte Spiele sprechen heute doch eher für eine Konsole, für mich kam auch Jahrelang nur der PC als Spieleplattform in frage was jetzt nicht mehr der Fall ist.  Gäbe es ne anständige Maus und Tastatur Unterstützung auf der Konsole würde meiner Meinung nach der PC eine noch kleinere Rolle bei Spielen bedeuten.


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Oktober 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> alles was nicht gerade Ego Shooter ist spielt sich auf Konsole doch mittlerweile genauso gut



Ich würde nicht sagen dass Ego-Shooter da eine Ausnahme bilden, ich kann mich da nur wiederholen, reine Gewöhnungssache und man hat (im Singleplayer) auch keine Nachteile


----------



## shippy74 (19. Oktober 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht sagen dass Ego-Shooter da eine Ausnahme bilden, ich kann mich da nur wiederholen, reine Gewöhnungssache und man hat (im Singleplayer) auch keine Nachteile



Ich hab da auch keine wirklichen Probleme mit, hab aber einen Bekannten der kommt bei Ego Shooter da nicht ganz klar mit.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Und bei mir würde die XBONE Version gewinnen, alles was nicht gerade Ego Shooter ist spielt sich auf Konsole doch mittlerweile genauso gut, mag etwas schlechter aussehen aber da legen jetzt viele nicht so großen wert drauf , zumal die meisten Leute  daheim KEINEN wirklichen Gaming PC stehen haben.
> Ich hab zb. einen Athlon X2 mit 3000 Mhz dazu 4 GB Ram und ne normale GTX650 OHNE TI und da kann ich die bessere Grafik nicht wirklich ausnutzen.
> Einfachere Handhabung, Kein DRM, Gebrauchtspiele und eben auf Controller Optimierte Spiele sprechen heute doch eher für eine Konsole, für mich kam auch Jahrelang nur der PC als Spieleplattform in frage was jetzt nicht mehr der Fall ist.  Gäbe es ne anständige Maus und Tastatur Unterstützung auf der Konsole würde meiner Meinung nach der PC eine noch kleinere Rolle bei Spielen bedeuten.



Was Konsolen für mich bis heute sehr unattraktiv macht: Der verlangte Vollpreis für Spiele und auch der bei weitem nicht so starke Preisverfall dieser nach einer gewissen Zeit nach Release. Ich seh es nicht ein für ein (!) Spiel ganze 70 Euro auszugeben. Bei 45 ist bei mir eine Grenze erreicht, die ich nicht überschreiten will.

Bevor sich da nichts ändert wird keine moderne Konsole in meinem Haushalt Platz finden.


----------



## shippy74 (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was Konsolen für mich bis heute sehr unattraktiv macht: Der verlangte Vollpreis für Spiele und auch der bei weitem nicht so starke Preisverfall dieser nach einer gewissen Zeit nach Release. Ich seh es nicht ein für ein (!) Spiel ganze 70 Euro auszugeben. Bei 45 ist bei mir eine Grenze erreicht, die ich nicht überschreiten will.



Kann ich sogar verstehen, aber ich geb auch nie so viel Geld aus, ich kaufe die hälfte Gebraucht und die andere Hälfte nur aus der Pyramide. Ok ich häng den aktuellen Games hinterher aber das kann ICH gut verkraften da ich eh noch sehr viele Spiele nicht habe die mich interessieren. Der Gebraucht und Pyramiden Markt ist auch der Grund warum für mich zur Zeit noch keine neue Konsole in Frage kommt. Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.
Für mich hatte der Wechsel von PC auf Konsole keinen spürbaren Nachteil ich würde sogar sagen das er mir Vorteile gebracht hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was Konsolen für mich bis heute sehr unattraktiv macht: Der verlangte Vollpreis für Spiele und auch der bei weitem nicht so starke Preisverfall dieser nach einer gewissen Zeit nach Release. Ich seh es nicht ein für ein (!) Spiel ganze 70 Euro auszugeben. Bei 45 ist bei mir eine Grenze erreicht, die ich nicht überschreiten will.
> 
> Bevor sich da nichts ändert wird keine moderne Konsole in meinem Haushalt Platz finden.



Kommt drauf an, was es für ein Spiel ist. Für die Konsolenversion von The Witcher 3 würde ich durchaus 70 Euro blechen. Einfach, weil ich zuversichtlich bin, dass ich dafür auch genug Inhalt bekomme und der Mehrwert den Preis (für mich) rechtfertigt (zumindest ist das gerade meine Hoffnung ). Da ich so gut wie keine MP-Games spiele, würde ich aber niemals 70 Euro für ein CoD, Battlefield oder sonst was ausgeben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, was es für ein Spiel ist. Für die Konsolenversion von The Witcher 3 würde ich durchaus 70 Euro blechen. Einfach, weil ich zuversichtlich bin, dass ich dafür auch genug Inhalt bekomme und der Mehrwert den Preis (für mich) rechtfertigt (zumindest ist das gerade meine Hoffnung ). Da ich so gut wie keine MP-Games spiele, würde ich aber niemals 70 Euro für ein CoD, Battlefield oder sonst was ausgeben.


Gut, du gehst jetzt vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis einzelner Games aus, mir ging es um die allgemein erhobenen Preise für alle Neuerscheinungen für Konsole. Der ungefähre Preisunterschied zwischen PC- und Konsolen-Version ein und des gleichen Spiels ist mir einfach zu groß, und wir reden hier von locker 30%.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Oktober 2014)

Dafür kostet aber die Konsole fast nichts. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich eigentlich jährlich neue Hardware im Gegenwert einer Konsole anschaffe, käme ich vermutlich mit so einem Ding billiger weg.

Nö, bei mir ist der einzige Grund, dass ich mit Controllern nicht klar komme - und ehrlich gesagt auch gar keine Lust habe, den Umgang damit zu lernen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dafür kostet aber die Konsole fast nichts. Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich eigentlich jährlich neue Hardware im Gegenwert einer Konsole anschaffe, käme ich vermutlich mit so einem Ding billiger weg.
> 
> Nö, bei mir ist der einzige Grund, dass ich mit Controllern nicht klar komme - und ehrlich gesagt auch gar keine Lust habe, den Umgang damit zu lernen.



nja, das kommt dazu das man mit dem Extrabetrag beim Spiel erst die Konsole in die Gewinnzone führt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

400 bis 500 Euro sind aber ein großes "Fast nix".  [emoji12]


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 400 bis 500 Euro sind aber ein großes "Fast nix".  [emoji12]



im Vergleich was du in 7 Jahre PC-Hardware steckst


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 400 bis 500 Euro sind aber ein großes "Fast nix".  [emoji12]



Na, nicht übertreiben. Das waren vielleicht die "Einstandspreise" - aber sowohl X1 als auch PS4 gibt's aktuell für 399€ und afaik ist da sogar ein Spiel mit dabei. 

Klar ist das so gesehen nicht gerade wenig Geld, aber wenn man bedenkt, dass man so eine Konsole im Schnitt 5-6 Jahre hat (jedenfalls wenn man sie im ersten Jahr ihres Lebenszyklus' kauft), dann relativiert sich diese Summe sehr schnell, finde ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Es muss aber auch niemand ein recht aktuelles, gutes System im regelmäßigen Jahresrythmus zwingend aufrüsten. Wenn man die Details auf Konsolen-Niveau herunterregeln und sich wirklich mit 30 Frames begnügt, kommt man auch über mehrere Jahre damit gut aus. Und da ist eben der stärkere Preisverfall für PC-Spiele. Das kann oder muss man gar wenn auch mit in die Rechnung aufnehmen, denn dann steht der Rechner wieder besser da.

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass viele Next-Gen-Titel selbst jetzt noch gerne auf echtes Full-HD verzichten (müssen)... Du weisst worauf ich hinaus will, hmmm? [emoji6]


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Es muss aber auch niemand ein recht aktuelles, gutes System im regelmäßigen Jahresrythmus zwingend aufrüsten.



Muss man auch nicht - und das mache ich auch nicht. Aber es doch so, dass man sich immer wieder neue Sachen für den PC anschafft, oder? Bei mir waren es dieses Jahr ein neuer Monitor (320 €), eine Festplatte (60€), eine SSD (100 €) und jetzt eben die 970 GTX. Kleinkram gar nicht mitgerechnet - wie z.B. die neue Tastatur (die aufgrund eines Kaffee-Unfalls fällig war).

Im Jahr davor z.B. ein neuer Drucker und eine Festplatte (und ein paar andere Sachen, die mir schon wieder entfallen sind). Usw. 

Und nächstes Jahr werde ich mir wohl eine Skylake-CPU + Board holen. 

Ne, da kommt definitiv mehr zusammen, als wenn ich mir eine Konsole kaufen würde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Sicher, aber du hast beim PC ja eben die Möglichkeit zum Erweitern. An der Konsole kannst du nicht mal nen Drucker betreiben, und Konsolen-Käufer investieren dafür mehr in eine fette LCD-Glotze. Kann man auch so betrachten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (19. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Muss man auch nicht - und das mache ich auch nicht. Aber es doch so, dass man sich immer wieder neue Sachen für den PC anschafft, oder? Bei mir waren es dieses Jahr ein neuer Monitor (320 €), eine Festplatte (60€), eine SSD (100 €) und jetzt eben die 970 GTX. Kleinkram gar nicht mitgerechnet - wie z.B. die neue Tastatur (die aufgrund eines Kaffee-Unfalls fällig war).
> 
> Im Jahr davor z.B. ein neuer Drucker und eine Festplatte (und ein paar andere Sachen, die mir schon wieder entfallen sind). Usw.
> 
> ...



Und die Konsole hat den Vorteil, dass man an ihr nicht erst rum basteln muss.  Ich z.B. hab aktuell auch gar nicht mehr die Zeit und Lust, mir PC-Komponenten zusammenzusuchen und sie zusammenzuschrauben.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sicher, aber du hast beim PC ja eben die Möglichkeit zum Erweitern. An der Konsole kannst du nicht mal nen Drucker betreiben, und Konsolen-Käufer investieren dafür mehr in eine fette LCD-Glotze. Kann man auch so betrachten.



Och, 'ne "fette LCD-Glotze" ist auch für Liebhaber gepflegter Heimkino nicht verkehrt, oder? 

Oder sagst Du Dir: "Klar, zum Fernsehen reicht mir der 32"-TV, ich will ja keine Spiele darauf spielen..." 

@RedDragon20: ...aber das ist doch grad das Schöne! Neue Hardware einbauen - herrlich.


----------



## shippy74 (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Sicher, aber du hast beim PC ja eben die Möglichkeit zum Erweitern. An der Konsole kannst du nicht mal nen Drucker betreiben, und Konsolen-Käufer investieren dafür mehr in eine fette LCD-Glotze. Kann man auch so betrachten.



Ja aber den Fernseher brauchst du ja auch um Filme zu sehen und ich kenne keinen der jedes Jahr einen Fernseher kauft. Ich hab im Januar ne PS3 bekommen und im März einen Fernseher für 16:9 mein alter  4:3 Fernseher war über 12 Jahre alt.  
Und ganz ehrlich,wer am PC fast nur mit Controller spielt der kann auch gleich ganz auf Konsole wechseln. da hast du in der Regel das größere Bild,den bequemeren Sessel ,einen Tisch fürs Getränk und bist im Idealfall nicht weit vom Süßigkeiten Schrank weg. 
Dazu kommt das es sehr viele Spiele gibt die man Offline im Coop an der Konsole Spielen kann, was für mich und meinen Sohn ne tolle Sache ist. Hat früher immer einer am PC gesessen sitzen jetzt 2 Leute vorm Fernseh und liefern sich verbitterte Kämpfe.
Und das möchte ich seid Januar echt nicht mehr missen. Ich sag nur EDF, kein Plan aber wir haben da schon gut 150 Stunden alles gemeinsam erlegt was mehr als 2 Beine hat.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2014)

das thema pc-vs-konsolen scheint offenbar nie langweilig zu werden. 
warum auch immer...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich,wer am PC fast nur mit Controller spielt der kann auch gleich ganz auf Konsole wechseln.


Wo bei meinen Spielgewohnheiten eine Maus-Tastatur-Kombi unabdingbar ist. Ergo verliert hier die Konsole bei mir haushoch. [emoji1]


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das thema pc-vs-konsolen scheint offenbar nie langweilig zu werden.
> warum auch immer...


Immerhin argumentieren wir hier und führen deswegen keinen Kleinkrieg. [emoji6]


----------



## Bonkic (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Immerhin argumentieren wir hier und führen deswegen keinen Kleinkrieg. [emoji6]



und letztendlich läufts (logischerweise) doch immer auf ein und dasselbe raus: chacun à son goût.


----------



## shippy74 (19. Oktober 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wo bei meinen Spielgewohnheiten eine Maus-Tastatur-Kombi unabdingbar ist. Ergo verliert hier die Konsole bei mir haushoch. [emoji1]



Bei dir, was auch völlig ok ist. Ich hab mich 3 Tage mit Homefront und Contoller gequält und bin jetzt mit Controller zu 98% genauso zufrieden wie mit Maus und Tastatur. Bin mir aber auch nicht zu fein die Zielhilfe an der Konsole voll auszureizen.  Man kann das schon lernen wenn man das unbedingt möchte.


----------



## McDrake (19. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das thema pc-vs-konsolen scheint offenbar nie langweilig zu werden.
> warum auch immer...



Ja.
Aber so nen gepflegten Umgangston hatten wir bei dem Thema noch nie.
Bin beinahe bissl stolz
*träneabwisch*


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ja.
> Aber so nen gepflegten Umgangston hatten wir bei dem Thema noch nie.
> Bin beinahe bissl stolz
> *träneabwisch*



Ach komm, immer wenn ich mitdiskutiere, ist das doch automatisch ein Garant für Niveau und vornehme Zurückhaltung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ach komm, immer wenn ich mitdiskutiere, ist das doch automatisch ein Garant für Niveau und vornehme Zurückhaltung.


Blabla, blabla, blabla...

[emoji6] [emoji1]


----------



## MichaelG (19. Oktober 2014)

Spaßbremse und Niveau ? Das Paradoxon schlechthin.


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2014)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ach komm, immer wenn ich mitdiskutiere, ist das doch automatisch ein Garant für Niveau und vornehme Zurückhaltung.


Passend zum eigentlichen Thema:
Verschätzt oder gelogen?


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Oktober 2014)

...ich wollte eben dezent wieder zum eigentlichen Thema überleiten.


----------



## alu355 (20. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der pc stellt, in sachem gaming, eigentlich keine konkurrenz zu den konsolen dar.



Die olle Kamelle immer wieder und wieder zu wiederholen macht es auch nicht wahrer.
Verbreitet aber sehr effektiv Unwahrheiten als Fakt, da viele nur hören wollen was sie schon längst glauben.
Tatsächlich sieht es wohl gar nicht mehr so rosig aus...für die Konsolen:

As Global PC Game Revenue Surpasses Consoles, How Long Should Console Makers Keep Fighting? - Forbes
Gamasutra - Analyst: Globally, PC game revenue now exceeds console game revenue


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Die olle Kamelle immer wieder und wieder zu wiederholen macht es auch nicht wahrer.
> Verbreitet aber sehr effektiv Unwahrheiten als Fakt, da viele nur hören wollen was sie schon längst glauben.
> Tatsächlich sieht es wohl gar nicht mehr so rosig aus...für die Konsolen:
> 
> ...



Wenn Du aber den Ursprung des Textes liest, stellt sich auch heraus WARUM dem so ist.

*In terms of the most popular PC games, DFC says that MOBA 
(multiplayer online battle arena)titles and free-to-play games are continuing to perform strongly.*

"The MOBA games League of Legends and Dota 2 dominate everything else by an order of magnitude 
in terms of more usage than other products," added Cole. "In the first part of 2014 we saw some signs 
that may change with the introduction of new titles and some increased play of games outside the MOBA category.
"But MOBA is dominant. Beyond that it is a nice mix of MMO, strategy and first person shooter.
"We can say that our top 20 list for 2013 had no titles released that year and in Q1 2014 we saw three new titles crack the list: DayZ, Rust and Hearthstone.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Die olle Kamelle immer wieder und wieder zu wiederholen macht es auch nicht wahrer.



das ist keine olle kamelle, sondern ein schlichter fakt.
insbesondere im aaa-bereich, und darum geht es hier nun einmal in erster linie, hat der pc in aller regel (relativ gesehen) herzlich wenig zu melden.
das bedeutet im umkehrschluss aber natürlich nicht, dass auf dem pc nicht gezockt würde.


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> das ist keine olle kamelle, sondern ein schlichter fakt.
> insbesondere im aaa-bereich, und darum geht es hier nun einmal in erster linie, hat der pc in aller regel (relativ gesehen) herzlich wenig zu melden.
> das bedeutet im umkehrschluss aber natürlich nicht, dass auf dem pc nicht gezockt würde.




Meine Frau spielt zum Beispiel liebend gerne Wimmelbildspiele auf ihrem Laptop.
Und die haben sich zu meiner Verkaufszeit auch sehr gut gedreht.
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass da einige echt super Qualität aufweisen!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine Frau spielt zum Beispiel liebend gerne Wimmelbildspiele auf ihrem Laptop.
> Und die haben sich zu meiner Verkaufszeit auch sehr gut gedreht.
> Wobei ich sagen muss, dass da einige echt super Qualität aufweisen!


In der Tat. Meiner einer kann zwar mit dieser Art Spiel nicht viel anfangen, aber wenn ich das eine oder andere Mal über Gattins Schulter schaue, muss ich schon sagen dass Manches davon alles andere als billig und lieblos gemacht ist.


----------



## alu355 (20. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber den Ursprung des Textes liest, stellt sich auch heraus WARUM dem so ist.



Mir selbst gehen MOBAs am Allerwertesten vorbei.
ABER das ist trotz allem ein PC Segment?
Es geht um Kohle - und das bewegt nun einmal die Industrie.
Das WARUM ändert nichts an dem Endergebnis/FAKTEN.
Und generell - wo zum Teufel habe ich bitte über das warum geredet?


----------



## McDrake (20. Oktober 2014)

alu355 schrieb:


> Mir selbst gehen MOBAs am Allerwertesten vorbei.
> ABER das ist trotz allem ein PC Segment?
> Es geht um Kohle - und das bewegt nun einmal die Industrie.
> Das WARUM ändert nichts an dem Endergebnis/FAKTEN.


Ja, Du hast recht, es geht um Kohle.
Nur gehen mir die Spiele, welche anscheinend das Geld bringen eben auch am Allerwerstesten vorbei.
Wenn Wimmelbild, MOBA und sonstige Indie-Spiele die Zukunft auf dem PC sind, bin ich persönlich nicht happy



> Und generell - wo zum Teufel habe ich bitte über das warum geredet?


Weils doch recht interessant sein kann zu wissen warum etwas so ist, wie es ist.

// Und wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Materie befassen will und ein wenig recherchiert, dann kommt man halt, je nach Analyst und Marketingfirma auf ganz verschieden Zahlen.
http://www.develop-online.net/news/microsoft-console-industry-worth-27-billion/0114865
http://www.gartner.com/newsroom/id/2614915


----------



## Spassbremse (20. Oktober 2014)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn Wimmelbild, MOBA und sonstige Indie-Spiele die Zukunft auf dem PC sind, bin ich persönlich nicht happy



Kein Grund, Trübsal zu blasen. Du bist doch schließlich auch lange genug dabei, um zu wissen, wie der Hase läuft. Entwickler X veröffentlicht zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ein Spiel, was sämtliche Rekorde bricht. Sämtliche Majors springen daraufhin auf den Zug auf und versorgen die Spieler unablässig mit Klonen, solange bis es völlig ausgelutscht ist.

Derweil hat irgendein kreativer(er) Entwickler (gern auch Indie) die Idee, ein lange vergessenes Spielkonzept wieder aus der Schublade zu holen. Der Großteil der Spieler stürzt sich begeistert drauf und der Kreislauf beginnt erneut. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## chris0001 (22. Oktober 2014)

als ich das etwas überflogen habe,ich sehe das bei Pc bereich beim kosten rechnen anders.Ich weis nicht welchen  anspruch manche hier haben,wei ich kann das einfach nicht verstehen wie manche Menschen verschwenderisch sind und wieso so viel Geld ausgegeben wird bei Pc. Das ist jetzt meine 2 Maus im meinem Gamer Leben.Die erste Maus hat 8 Jahre gehalten und meine 2 habe ich jetzt seid 2008.Und bei der Tastatur habe ich auch erst die zweite genauso wie die Maus halt.Nur das die erste Tastatur 10 Jahre gehalten hatte.Und ich spiele seid 1998 so richtig.Okay den Bildschirm habe ich auch erst seid 2009 spielt aber keien rolle.Wenn man so einen geringen anspruch wie ich hat kommt man nartürlich günstiger mit dem Pc als auf der Konsole.Und ich habe auch vor Windows 7 bis 2020 und länger als hauptbetriebssystem zu verwenden.Und weil der Prozessormarkt so langsam vorwärts geht,denke ich nicht dran die nächsten Jahre das gesamte System neu aufzurüsten.Wenn es gut läuft behalte ich diese Hardware noch weitere 8 Jahre und das System ist nur fast 2 Jahre alt,also noch recht neu.Und meine 800 gtx habe ich also gute 6 Jahre verwendet,was sagt ihr dazu.So günstig komme ich mit der Konsole nun auch nicht mehr weg und habe dabei auch noch die Günstigeren Spiele(sofern mich doch welche davon interessieren würden,was ja seid Jahren leider nicht bisher der Fall war),aber es kommen bestimmt irgendwann Spiele die mich interessieren.Und ich kaufe halt generell fast keine Spiele.Im moment finde ich halt auf dem Flohmarkt zum teil echt gute Spiele und ich schaue nicht auf das Alter.

 Ich bin stolz drauf seid der Onlineaktivierungs schmarn angefangen hat der Wirtschaft nichts mehr gutes getan zu haben und lasse mir nichts mehr gefallen.Meine Nerven sind sehr stark,mein Geld ist sehr geduldig und kann sehr lange warten.Ich warte noch das sich der Markt ändert und seien wir doch ehrlich die Leute stehen doch nicht wirklich auf Innovative Spiele,die wollen lieder ein spiel das sehr monoton ist.Das finde ich sehr langweilig und finde es traurig das ich nichts an dem problem ändern kann.


----------

